# HT/Games room



## gott (Sep 14, 2009)

my layout. It's under construction as I start with the platform.
Infocus proj. older pioneer reciever, older surrounds and center and new Klipsch F1 fronts.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice. That looks like a fun room to hang out in.

Bryan


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

I agree. I like air hockey


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Are you doing the work yourself or hiring it out? What does it look like now? I agree that is looks like a fun room to hang out in. I grew up with a full size air hockey table . Good times !


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

An 8' wide screen is really too wide for that width room..unless you're planning on placing the speakers under the screen..
If they are going to be at the sides of the screen, then they will be too close to the side walls..
Ideally they need to be about 18" away from any walls..


----------



## gott (Sep 14, 2009)

Good point. Right now the screen is about 86".
I'm doing the work myself and will have pics soon. Started on the platform last night and should finish framing work tonight.


----------

